# Little Fireman



## Brendens_Mom (Sep 22, 2006)

Can never resist a man in uniform


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2006)

Wonderful.
He is sitting up already!?!? Wow.
And smiling for the camera, now how nice is this then! Love the updates on Brenden, "Mom" !!!
So is this really a bathrobe then?


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Sep 22, 2006)

You know whats funny is it's actualy part of a sweat outfit family sent. He is a firefighter so I thought it would be cute to take a pic of Brenden in it and send it to him. It's for when he is a bit older but I couldn't resist puting him in it. He is a very happy baby, he laughs and smiles, he cracks us up all the time.


----------



## Corry (Sep 22, 2006)

Aaaaaw!!!!! That is SO cute!


----------



## terri (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for giving me an easy smile! He is too sweet. 

That expression in the top one made me laugh. What a character!  Wherever in the world does he _get_ it from....?


----------



## Brendens_Mom (Sep 22, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Thanks for giving me an easy smile! He is too sweet.
> 
> That expression in the top one made me laugh. What a character!  Wherever in the world does he _get_ it from....?




His father..hehe I blame everything on his dad..lol...

The cool thing is he is always like that...big ol smile and just a goofy guy.


----------



## terri (Sep 22, 2006)

Brendens_Mom said:
			
		

> His father..hehe I blame everything on his dad..lol...
> 
> The cool thing is he is always like that...big ol smile and just a goofy guy.


Now see....you MUST be talking about his father here.    :lmao: 

I hope you keep these pictures coming!   He is just getting cuter by the day.


----------



## EBphotography (Sep 22, 2006)

He certainly is cute!

If my house is on fire I'll PM you.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2006)

That sweat top being so big make it looks like boxers robe to me


----------



## mystic74 (Sep 27, 2006)

I actually giggled out loud. He is just soo precious.


----------



## Alison (Sep 28, 2006)

He's the perfect mix of the two of you. I love this set!


----------

